# The best drugstore foundation for oily skin



## melimoe (Jun 14, 2011)

my skin type: OILY as heck acne prone acne scared and sensitive

ok soo to start off with i have tried the revlon colorstay and it didnt brake me out it caused me ALLERGIES  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

so anyways since summer is coming i want something oil- controlling and that it doesnt transfer i want this summer to be awesome since its my last summer before college  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i dont want to be worrying about looking oily and bumping into someone, and there goes half of my face

whats the best of drugstore primer, foundation and powder?

before i used to always want a full coverage face,  but suddenly it came to me why, i mean my acne scars will still be there, and when my friends see me i dont wanna look like a fake, anyways i would like it to be mediumsh coverage with a MATTE NATURAL finish thats not going to come off my face in an hr :/

i was thinking of getting the Loreal naturale mineral makeup, but i still would like a primer and something  underneath it

people have suggested a concealer, but the thing is that my two cheeks are covered with deep red-ish acne scars  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so its the same thing as just wearing a foundation/TM

PLEASE HELP ME!!


----------



## JenHeartsMakeup (Jun 14, 2011)

I really like Revlon Colorstay. My friend has super oily skin and she uses the one for Combo/Oily skin and it makes her look absolutely AMAZING hope this helps 

P.S. It is $10 at some places and I've seen it for $6 at some places.


----------



## YoursEvermore (Jun 15, 2011)

The Rimmel Lasting Finish foundation is supposedly good. I haven't personally tried it, but it's a fav of some popular YouTube Gurus. I'm also hearing good things about the L'Oreal Souffle foundation, but again, haven't personally tried it. You can always check out the review section here on MakeupTalk to get a better idea of what may/may not work for your skin type. Good luck!


----------



## llehsal (Jun 15, 2011)

I use Revlon ColorStay for combination skin. Works great.


----------



## aliana (Jun 15, 2011)

Would you all please stop praising Colorstay so much??? I can't get it anywhere loooool XD Everywhere I look online people praise this elusive foundation! heh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## janetgriselle (Jun 15, 2011)

I have really oily skin, and I use Smashbox Photo Finish Primer and Bare Minerals Matte powder. For drugstore makeup, I'd say Maybelline Mineral Power.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 15, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *aliana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Would you all please stop praising Colorstay so much??? I can't get it anywhere loooool XD Everywhere I look online people praise this elusive foundation! heh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's so weird! Colorstay is EVERYWHERE! We keep mentioning it cuz its not only good and affordable, its easy to find.

Where do you live?


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 15, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *llehsal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use Revlon ColorStay for combination skin. Works great.



This this this this


----------



## melimoe (Jun 15, 2011)

well the problem is that the last time i used colorstay ir gave me allergies :l

i want to try it but im afraid it will break me out, its good but im scared and right now i have like 5 systics pimples dont need anymore, well ima let me skin breath first but still


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 15, 2011)

Have you ever though about mineral makeup?


----------



## melimoe (Jun 15, 2011)

actually yes i have, but i have no idea whats best for my skin type


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 15, 2011)

I use the maybelline one and I love it.  Try using a primer too that will help with the oil and shine throughout the day.    A setting spray will also do wonders.  I use the Elf one.


----------



## melimoe (Jun 15, 2011)

the elf primer? is that good for controlling oil?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

I hear l'oreal visible lift is really good. It something i want to try. I'm using colorstay but its not great on my dry skin, makes it look cakey.


----------



## melimoe (Jun 15, 2011)

what powder do you use to set your colorstay?


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 15, 2011)

No the Elf setting spray I use Palladio Primer on my face.   When I used to use CS I set it Sally Hansen translucent powder.   I haven't used liquid in years though.


----------



## Sylvia Jarrus (Feb 1, 2012)

ok i don't know about any foundations but a cheap primer is Milk of Magnesia you can find it at any dollar store. It's made for soaking oils up in your stomach but it works like magic on your face to so try it.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Feb 1, 2012)

I keep hearing about this...can you wear it under makeup?


----------



## DonnaJ (Feb 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *melimoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> well the problem is that the last time i used colorstay ir gave me allergies :l
> 
> i want to try it but im afraid it will break me out, its good but im scared and right now i have like 5 systics pimples dont need anymore, well ima let me skin breath first but still



I was beginning to wonder if anyone bothered to read your post. Seems like they just read the title. You said that Colorstay caused an allergic reaction and everyone is jumping in to tell you to try...Colorstay. D'oh!

The Rimmel Matte one isn't half bad. I use that in the summer when I'm really a grease ball. I've also used the Milk of Magnesia. Just get the unflavored one unless you want to smell like mint or cherry all day. lol You have to be careful to shake the bottle and spread it real thin or else you'll get white streaks on your face. So wait for it to dry before you put on foundation to check for that. If you do have white streaks, or spots, then just rewet and spread it out some more.

Another thing you might look for is a color corrector/powder/concealer in green to help hide the redness from the acne scars. I'm pretty sure that L'Oreal makes one, and Physician's Formula makes a couple of them. It sounds weird but green cancels out red.


----------



## DonnaJ (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh and about the Milk of Magnesia, get it at the dollar store. It's the same as Phillips Milk of Magnesia but why pay the higher drugstore price when you can get it for a buck at Dollar Tree?


----------



## WiscoMama (Feb 1, 2012)

on the days i use the MoM, i put it on first, then my moisturizer, then my concealer/foundation and proceed as normal.  i put some into a small spray bottle and spritz about 5 pumps onto a round makeup sponge.  i think others might just spray directly onto their face?  i think i saw someone on youtube do that.  

i concentrate my efforts on my eyelids as they tend to be oilier than the rest of my face, but i do put it all over.  don't use too much because if you do you'll have a white chalky face.  you can buff that out a bit with your sponge though.  and it's pretty cheap if it works for you - about $4 USD a bottle.

kris


----------



## mzkrispycreme (Mar 28, 2012)

what section is the milk of magnesia in? I love the dollar tree


----------



## DonnaJ (Mar 28, 2012)

It's in the medicine section, where they have generic tylenol and motrin, generic meds for stomach ache etc.


----------



## smashinbeauty (Mar 12, 2013)

Manhattan Make Up Mat Foundation sadly all the shades are have yellow or olive undertones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Looking for another Drugstore makeup that has a true matte - velvety finish foundation


----------



## mimosette (Mar 13, 2013)

I use one of the Rimmel pressed powders. I don't have it in here with me, and I'm lazy, but it says "matte" on the back. I also use the Dollar Tree version of Milk of Magnesia on hot or very humid days, but I wash that stuff off as soon as I get home, or I get cystic acne. As long as I cleanse thoroughly and don't leave it on over 12 hours, I'm good. I moisturize_ before_ the MoM.

My steps are:

-drag myself out of bed

-cleanse face, tone,brush teeth

-moisturize/eye serum

- Milk of Magnesia

-get dressed while it dries

- makeup as usual

  I only apply the MoM to my forehead, cheeks, nose, and chin, as I don't want it to dry around my eyes and make my WRINKLES more noticeable.


----------



## Rubyriot (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *melimoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> well the problem is that the last time i used colorstay ir gave me allergies :l
> 
> i want to try it but im afraid it will break me out, its good but im scared and right now i have like 5 systics pimples dont need anymore, well ima let me skin breath first but still


 

Was it the scent in the product that caused allergies, or just something in the product?

I'm only asking because when I tried colorstay the fragrance made me nauseous the whole day. If it is due to the Fragrance, try the colorstay whipped (In the glass jar), its pretty much the same, nice coverage, great on oily skin, and scent free!

Drugstore wise, Id also suggest Rimmel Matte powder over the Rimmel long lasting foundation, Or Bourjois has a nice mineral matte foundation as well http://www.bourjois.ca/index.cfm?cm=QCCFranchise&amp;ce=details&amp;primaryKey=1&amp;categoryID=0&amp;productID=21


----------



## Sugababe28 (Mar 17, 2013)

Another vote for Revlon Colorstay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

A tip i did hear for oily skin was to use milk of magnesia.  Just the basic non-flavoured variety!  Because its very chalky if you apply some over your oily areas - only a tiny bit and rub in it - not like turning your face bright chalk white, but to go underneath your foundation, it really helps control the shine.


----------



## shadow1211 (Apr 4, 2013)

I wish it was that much in my country... I bought a bottle just a few days ago for $34...


----------



## amandagreen (May 16, 2013)

Clarins everlasting foundation or bare minerals. If you have allergies, I say try the bare minerals matte foundation. Its a powder and gives a super smooth matte finish and it even has a SPF. Impressive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## astrick1 (May 17, 2013)

I have been useing the Cover Girl Outlast Stay Fabulous 3 in 1 and it has done a wonderful job for me. The only place i cant get it to cover is my nose. I think I will try the M O M around my nose.


----------



## Lindsayann1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I actually don't love the colorstay. I have somewhat oily skin. Now I use MAC powder foundation and also bare minerals. No liquid foundation. That's what works best for me at least  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SarahNull (Dec 8, 2013)

Maybelline Dream Smooth Mousse Foundation is great if you have oily skin and are looking for a cream based foundation. CoverGirl CG Smoothers AquaSmooth Compact Foundation is great if you have oily skin and are looking for a cream-to-powder based foundation. L'Oreal True Naturale Powdered Mineral Foundation is great if you have oily skin and are looking for powder based foundation.


----------



## prd2bascorpio (Dec 11, 2013)

I have heard a lot of good things about Revlon Colorstay for oily/combination skin


----------



## amygab1126 (Dec 11, 2013)

My skin gets shiny really fast, and what I've found to work best for me is L'Oreal Magic Nude Liquid Powder foundation topped with Rimmel Stay Matte powder. That's a relatively full-coverage combo, though, so it's not great for a sheer look.


----------



## necilia (Dec 15, 2013)

I heard the covergirl 3 in 1 is good, but I haven't tried it myself yet


----------



## jayeme (Dec 16, 2013)

I just finished a bottle of the Max Factor 3 in 1, which I think is the same thing as Covergirl 3 in 1 because they are the same company (but I'm in Germany right now and we don't get Covergirl here), and I really liked it. I have combination to oily skin, and I used every last drop of it even though it wasn't even a great color match for me and I had to adjust it a bit with a lighter powder. But it lasts all day, looks great for hours! I applied mine with a beauty blender and found it to be really good coverage.


----------

